# ¿ Cómo funciona un walkie-talkie?



## danipope (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola, necesito saber como funciona el circuito impreso de un walkie-talkie, es decir, como es un circuito impreso de un walkie-talkie y como funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2012)

El Walkie-talkie basicamente es un receptor , y cuando le presionás el interruptor se convierte en transmisor.

Eso es todo , y ambos funcionan a la misma frecuencia .

Saludos !


----------



## miguelus (Mar 19, 2012)

Buenas tardes.
Básicamente es como comenta dosmetros, pero no necesariamente el RX y el TX tienen que estar en la misma frecuencia.
Para aumentar la cobertura, la redes dedicadas por ejemplo Bomberos, Policía, empresas de transporte, Radio Aficionados etc tienen un Repetidor, o varios, situado en zonas altas y despejadas.
Los Walkie-Talkies, en este caso, emiten en una frecuencia y reciben en otra distinta, el Repetidor trabaja con las frecuencias invertidas. de esta forma se logran grandes alcances.
Los equipos comerciales más "Profesionales" se les puede programar la frecuencia de TX y la de TX para trabajar en modo "Directo" o por "Repetidor".

Sal U2


----------

